# Electric Smoker For Apartment Use?



## mouth-waterin (Apr 19, 2012)

My son has said he doesn't want to grill anything due to living in an apt. complex (upstairs). He is just a little worried about burning the place down. Wouldn't an electric smoker be ideal for this situation?


----------



## jimf (Apr 19, 2012)

Some pellet grills/smokers are rated for apartment use.  I know Traeger are.


----------



## mouth-waterin (Apr 19, 2012)

Pellet work okay?


----------



## jimf (Apr 19, 2012)

Never used one personally.  The Traeger sales man told me


----------



## deltadude (Apr 21, 2012)

Mouth-Waterin, your son needs to check with the apt manager and see what is allowed.  There have been a few on this forum that have discovered they couldn't smoke or grill.  A small electric smoker is the best option for smoking at an apt complex, however just the smell of smoke is annoying to some and if he gets complaints, they may pull the plug.


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 21, 2012)

I have 3 smokers on my balcony. Two MES40 and Smokin-it model 3.

 I never use 3 at the same time but I did use 2 at the same time. Smokin-it smoker doesn't let out lots of smoke so its a safe bet for apartment use. With MES40 I use amnps and I am watching for a windy day when wind just takes all the smoke and carries it away undetected. When its calm and warm and people open windows I try either not to smoke that day or use dust which is gives you much less smoke then pellets.

 Worst case scenario and you get basted you tell them its electric and no open fire involved. After that stop smoking until cooler weather arrives so windows are shut and no one outside to smell this wonderfull smell of burning pitmaster pellets.


----------



## mouth-waterin (Apr 22, 2012)

Good thoughts guys, much appreciated. I think he will hold off for awhile. He and his girlfriend came by and I did the "smoked hot wings" thing that I got from here. Was the third time I did them and I think I got it down right now. Those were the best wings of ANY kind I have ever had! To be honest with you, I had rather eat them than steak!


----------

